# core dumped when starting skype



## SIFE (Dec 5, 2009)

salamo alikom
i am using flash player 10 with linux base-f10 ,after downloading missing shared library and put it in /compat/linux and related directory i get this :

```
Abort trap: 6 (core dumped)
```
flash player work fine but skype some others like uget doesn't .

```
FreeBSD localhost 8.0-STABLE FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE 
#1: Thu Nov 18 00:52:17 CET 2010     
SIFE@localhost:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/STABLE  i386
```


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Dec 7, 2009)

Did you properly brandelf(1) the skype binary? If you installed it from ports then this should be done for you, but not if you manually installed it.

And which version of skype are you using? And what "missing shared library" did you put in /compat/linux?


----------



## SIFE (Dec 31, 2009)

after :

```
brandelf -t FreeBSD skype
```
i get this :

```
Fontconfig error: Cannot load default config file
Abort trap: 6 (core dumped)
```


```
And which version of skype are you using?
```
version 2 ,not static one .

```
And what "missing shared library" did you put in /compat/linux?
```
i can't count all but i know some of theme like gtk-2 ,qt4 ,libsound ,truetype ,tiff ,xorg .
skype was work fine in linux-base-fc8 but flash not ,now it is opposite .


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jan 2, 2010)

> brandelf -t FreeBSD skype



Is this a FreeBSD binary? I thought Skype only made Linux binaries ... (In which case you should use -t Linux).



> i can't count all but i know some of theme like gtk-2 ,qt4 ,libsound ,truetype ,tiff ,xorg .
> skype was work fine in linux-base-fc8 but flash not ,now it is opposite .



What *exactly* did you put there? Linux versions or FreeBSD versions? All of this stuff should be installable as a port/package. (Prefixed with linux-).


----------



## SIFE (Jan 5, 2010)

> Is this a FreeBSD binary? I thought Skype only made Linux binaries ... (In which case you should use -t Linux).


i was mean Linux  .


> What *exactly* did you put there? Linux versions or FreeBSD versions? All of this stuff should be installable as a port/package. (Prefixed with linux-).


dowanload the rpm package for missing library from http://rpm.pbone.net/ (i choose fedora 10 ) ,then i extract it :


> rpm2cpio rpm-pkg.rpm | cpio -idv


finally i move the extracted directory to /compat/linux so the i respect the some order ,this tip was work fine for linux-base 8 as i said .


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jan 8, 2010)

Why didn't you install the port, net/skype? This should install everything and no manual RPM packages should be needed.


----------



## SIFE (Jan 8, 2010)

i did but in end i get some problem .


----------



## SIFE (Jan 9, 2010)

i reinstall linux-base-f10 then i install the missing library that skype depend from ports except libasound.so.2 i download and do the some thinks above ,finally i start skype and it is work perfectly .
problem solved .


----------

